# Moving to Marbella



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all

Second attempt at posting, first one seems to have disappeared into thin air!

My daughter has just accepted a job in Marbella starting later in the summer. Just getting over the initial excitement and starting to think of the practicalities!

Booked flights over for a quick look round in a couple of weeks time and wondering how best to use the time.

She'll be working in Puerto Deportivo area and we're thinking it might be good to stay in this area, at least initially, easy to get to work and a good area for going out at night, etc. Could do without a car for a while? There seems to be a good selection of flats in this area on Idealista website. Are we being too restrictive just looking at this area - any opinions, please. I know some other areas further out are recommended, but would they be too quiet for someone younger?

Would it be worth contacting a few agents in April, so they can set up viewings as soon as we arrive later in the summer to get moved in somewhere quickly? Any recommendations?

Anything else we should do in April? Banking maybe? Still trying to get my head round the best way to have easy access to ready cash for flat rental, deposit, etc as soon as we arrive.

Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> Hi all
> 
> Second attempt at posting, first one seems to have disappeared into thin air!
> 
> ...


When you are over in April, your dughter should get an NIE number from the Oficina de Extranjeros (see separate thread on how to do this) and open an account with a Spanish bank. Then she can deposit some cash,transferred from a UK bank account using a foreign exchange company like HIFX. 

I would use your time in April to get a feel for the different areas, before making a commitment on where to live. I don´t know the area personally but I´m sure other people on the forum will have some ideas. Public transport is very good here so I wouldn´t worry about a car. She will soon make friends at work and get a social life very quickly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, Alcalaina has summed it up! The area in which your daughter is looking is quite expensive, but her pay should reflect that. Its down to trial and error tho. she needs to find somewhere to live close to her work to begin with and see how things pan out. Getting a car is something to do once she's settled and knows if she'll need one - they're expensive here and its not always easy to find somewhere to park them!

When she's here in April, ask those who she'll be working with/for what they think and get tips from them - it'll also be a good way to make friends ??

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

The cheapest area of Marbella is around the fishing port and is very Spanishy. It depends what kind of property you/she is looking for but there is a huge selection of cheap stuff (generally much cheaper to actually live in central Marbella than you would imagine as it is not centred around tourists/expats) If you want flashy villas/apartments with luxury fittings then you will need to move outside Marbella as it is extremely "Spanish" here and most seem stuck in the 70s! I wouldn't consider living anywhere else if you are working in the middle like she is, parking is a nightmare and although there are buses they are a bit inconsistent and stop a lot

Huge amount of things to do here, start at midnight and keep going until 6am if you want. 100s of bars and restaurants to choose from and a good, if slightly more expensive, selection just where she will be working


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Eh - thanks! I'll not tell her about the nightlife from midnight til 6am just yet - sure she'll get into that soon enough!! 

But seriously thanks all, this is such a help! You've all confirmed our thoughts to stay near work at first, as it would be convenient for going out, etc, too. I had been reading on another thread that cars are expensive, so she can leave that til later.

We have looked through so many websites just showing very modern flats with pools, etc in communities further out from the centre. We were just saying it would be nice to live somewhere that you actually know it's Spain, so that's no problem. No need for all singing/ dancing - but guessing AC would be advisable for someone used to chilly Scotland?? Does anyone use their communal pools anyway - they are always empty in the rental pics?

Andy - the Spanish port area with cheap stuff sounds exactly right! Forgive my obvious ignorance - we haven't visited yet - does the area I mentioned Puerto Deportivo, from Idealista website, fall within this category or is it still too touristy? 

NIE number - just started reading about these things. Isn't it better to have a permanent address for obtaining this?

Is the NIE number needed before opening a bank account? Or what do you need to open an account in Spain? Hard enough to open one in the UK now, as they need lists of documents including utility bills, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

If you like we could all meet up for a caña when you are over and me and the missus could share our knowledge of central Marbella and surrounding areas gained over the last four years. It would be useful to know budget though, so feel free to drop me an email or PM if you'd rather keep that to yourself

As for the puerto deportivo, there is no accommodation there it is all going to be front-line beach on the paseo so expensive and more suited to being on holiday really. You need to come back a few lines from the beach to take advantage of the lower prices and a more Spanish feel. Nowhere in Marbella Town is very far away though, you could walk from one end to the other in 30 minutes!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks - don't think I have the facility to PM yet as a newbie.

The area described as Puerto Deportivo on Idealista website does stretch inland a fair bit, so hopefully we're on the right track! That's why I asked about the "port" area -sounds a bit of a stupid question, but I was trying to differentiate between beach tourist areas.

600 euros seems to be about the standard starting price for a 1/2 bed - wouldn't want to exceed that and less, much less is better!!


----------

